# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  کانال آموزشی برنامه نویسی پایتون جنگو و Docker

## alireza.stack

سلام دوستان
کانال برنامه نویسی زیر در مورد برنامه نویسی پایتون و فریمورک جنگو هستش. حتما از این کانال دیدن کنید:

https://t.me/technical_notes

مطالب آموزشی در مورد لینوکس، داکر و پایتون

----------


## sokote_bi_payan

www.tele-wall.ir/telegram/channels/view/technical_notes/?chart

----------

